# مكتب الدكتورة شيماء عطاالله >  التظاهر بين الإباحة والتجريم - البحث كاملا

## د.شيماء عطاالله

السادة الكرام أعضاء وزوار المنتدى 

يسعدني أن أرفق بحثي المعنون بــ ( التظاهر بين الإباحة والتجريم - دراسة مقارنة )

مع خالص دعواتي بالتوفيق

----------


## د. يحيى دهشان

*بحث عظيم ومهم جدا طبقاً للظروف المعاصرة فى الكثير من الدول
نفعنا الله بعلمك دائماً معالى الدكتورة*

----------

